# That "New" Dem Gun ban.....



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Was just reading a list of all the various calibers and descriptions banned on the list ! Very extensive and comprensive ; guess we'll all be shooting BB guns during deer season . I have to say that this measure , IF enacted , will put an Elephant back in the White house . This is going to be a real fight before it's finished . The Senate is probably the only entity that will prevent this measure from becoming law . , fordy


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

fordy said:


> ..............Was just reading a list of all the various calibers and descriptions banned on the list ! Very extensive and comprensive ; guess we'll all be shooting BB guns during deer season . I have to say that this measure , IF enacted , will put an Elephant back in the White house . This is going to be a real fight before it's finished . The Senate is probably the only entity that will prevent this measure from becoming law . , fordy


The next 8 years are going to be scary. Kinda makes me glad that I am shooting only muzzle loaders now. Just hope thay don't go after them next (though they probably will).
Everyone needs to send massive amounts of mail to their congresspeople and make sure everyone they know does the same.

alan


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

tn_junk said:


> The next 8 years are going to be scary. Kinda makes me glad that I am shooting only muzzle loaders now. Just hope thay don't go after them next (though they probably will).
> Everyone needs to send massive amounts of mail to their congresspeople and make sure everyone they know does the same.
> 
> alan



New Jersey is going after .50 cal's which would cover many muzzleloaders.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

tn_junk said:


> The next 8 years are going to be scary. Kinda makes me glad that I am shooting only muzzle loaders now. Just hope thay don't go after them next (though they probably will).
> Everyone needs to send massive amounts of mail to their congresspeople and make sure everyone they know does the same.
> 
> alan


They won't go after the muzzleloaders, but they continue to go after black powder.... So if you are using black powder you may have a problem in the future.. We use at least 25 lbs a year doing Civil War re-enactments and it seems to be harder to get every year..


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Just curious, what does this bill entail and does anyone have a link where I could look it up?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

PhilJohnson said:


> Just curious, what does this bill entail and does anyone have a link where I could look it up?


..............Just google "gun ban"+ list . The bill has long , specific lists of rifles , pistols and calibers too be banned . I'm not sure if it would prohibit future sales , after , it's passage , or would it ban the possession of these firearms by anyone regardless of how long they had been owned . , fordy


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well it looks like my single shot T/C Contender is on the list. And they wonder why I consider them all idiots and treasonous(sp)..


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Their ban list is my wish list... already had quite a few of the evil bullet spitters... since the enlightened party has ass'umed office, I've made it a point to try and acquire everything on the list.

And what's this about '8' years? Hopefully, the country will survive the ACORN census taking coup, and the drunken fools will come to their senses...

Guess I'd best re read the list... didn't know my single shot contender assault pistols were on the list! Woohoo!!!


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't see a gun ban passing the Supreme Court.....I DO however have GRAVE concerns regarding the Department of Transportation enacting stricter regulations regarding the shipment of ammunition and components.....Think of the cost if shells or primers are regulated as hazardous cargo and limited to say one ounce per container.......They won't get us thru the guns....they'll get us through the ammo.


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a muzzleloader too and for those who shoot these weapons, there are alternatives of course to the true blackpowder. However, if any powder is limited, it will be for centerfire weapons more so, than that for smokepoles. Reason muzzys wont get banned is because they are not considered a licensed weapon...no serial numbers, just model number.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

BuckBall said:


> Reason muzzys wont get banned is because they are not considered a licensed weapon...no serial numbers, just model number.


Ya really aren't that dense are you?

The reason they aren't on MANY ban lists yet is few sensational crimes have been committed or newsworthy yet. Some areas they are banned or restricted as any other gun- serial numbers have NOTHING to do with a restricted or banned item. Many weapons are banned/restricted that do not have serial numbers etc.


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> Ya really aren't that dense are you?
> 
> The reason they aren't on MANY ban lists yet is few sensational crimes have been committed or newsworthy yet. Some areas they are banned or restricted as any other gun- serial numbers have NOTHING to do with a restricted or banned item. Many weapons are banned/restricted that do not have serial numbers etc.



Ya know TP, you don't know everything. I'm good friends with LE as one lives across the road from me AND we hunt together. He also makes his own muzzleloaders and sells them without an FFL because it is not a requirement. Muzzleloaders are not designated firearms and therefore do not require any kind of records EXCEPT if you buy from a store, then yep, there will be records of some sort. Now there are states that forbid these weapons, but many just go across the state border and buy them. This just means they hunt illegally but many have done that for centuries. I was merely pointing out that muzzleloaders wont be banned completely due to this so called, paranoia wrapped gun ban. 

This brings me to another point. It is stupid to think that all guns on the face of the earth (in the U.S.) will be banned. Why? I don't know about you, but I live in the country and deer and wild life will run rampant and there will be over populations that will require hunting. This is a fact that wont be overlooked. But, I live in a pretty good state that doesn't have bans on anything except switch blades and a few cans of gas...no big deal to me and I always look out for myself because I don't rely on anyone outside of me.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Bucky bucky bucky... being able to "build a gun without a record of it" is a poor defense of your position sir... you can and folk do build firearms legally for their own use every day in the USA... I have and so have others. If you do not build NFA type or catagory weapons no registration is required on the fed level.

even if something is "banned" does not mean they can't be made etc...


And while a ML needs no registration in your area and is not classified as a "firearm" does not mean it is not considered such in all areas IE NYC... take your black powder pistol there and walk around and see what happens...

If the feds deem an item as contraband it does not matter if it is a registrable item or not... pipe bombs are an example- not registered but extremely illegal in most cases.


BTW I knew wisconsin was/is retarded in alot of political things but you said you can't have switchblades or "cans of gas"

How many is that- what is the law on that do you know?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

beowoulf90 said:


> Well it looks like my single shot T/C Contender is on the list. And they wonder why I consider them all idiots and treasonous(sp)..


you mean your single shot sniper rifle with pistol grip that breaks down small enought to easely be concealed while you transport it to your sniper hideout 
not to mention with the ability to use a pistol barrel at the same time you had the stock on it you would have a short barrled rifle with a pistol grip stock for shame why you are practicaly a menis to society with that single shot 

not to mention you wack jobs with your black power carrying all those explosives around with you has to be dagerous , any don't you know that more americans have been killed with black power and muzzle loaders than any other arm forieng or domestic in all the history of this nation.

*yeah i had to have a little fun with it *, yes they are stupid , and no they don't get it , they merly think that it will stop crime and murder and shooting if every one complys with thier rules , but they forget that the criminal already breaks the law whats one more. 

much of the murder in this country is drug ,gang related or both and usualy gang on gang violence the real shame is that politicians look at the numbers and count them against law abbiding fire arms owners.

if you think about it there are more guns than people in this country yet a tiny fraction are used for evil , yes it is a real shame when an inocent person dies but they tend to be an even smaller fraction of the firarms deaths.

when i say inocent i mean of any felony crime ,not just one being commited at the time of the shooting 

like the kid shot inthe pizza delivery man robbery a few months ago , i find it realy hard to belive his parents when they say he was a good kid and always made it home for curfew , if your a good kid you don't premeditate a robbery buy picking a location out of the way making the call and ordering pizza and then hide and wait to beat the deliver guy for the pizza and money something stinks with that and i would be very surprised if it was the very first criminal act ever commited. also funny that they said at least 2 of the 4 involved in that had gang affiliations , well the 3 survivors get it for murder now even though they never fired a shot or even had a gun.
unfortunalty corpate america (pizza hut) saw fit to fire the driver for defending his life and thier money.


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> Bucky bucky bucky... being able to "build a gun without a record of it" is a poor defense of your position sir... you can and folk do build firearms legally for their own use every day in the USA... I have and so have others. If you do not build NFA type or catagory weapons no registration is required on the fed level.
> 
> even if something is "banned" does not mean they can't be made etc...
> 
> ...


I'll give you points made here TP and respect all that you said (and yes I mean that). The cans of gas meaning pepper spray and mace and things of that nature. One can have them, BUT most are victims of abuse in some way or another and so the area LE signs them off to that particular person. But anything through a catalog wont be shipped. Of course there are ways around this like with anything, but that's just the general scoop. 

To be honest, I just go by what is heard via radio as I don't watch the tube and what my mates in LE (since I'm called to a good many suicide calls) tell me. I don't get into the whole political crap as I don't have the patience for the hoopla. Minnesota and Wisconsin I highly doubt will ever rid entirely of firearms since hunting is a a huge business here and brings people from all over the nation and some from Canada. I cannot speak of any other states as I've never lived in another state.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Didn't Emmanuel help get the bill stopped last time? Isn't he a Democrat?


----------

